

Want a successful startup? Try this simple trick. - mmaunder

Whenever you send an email to a co-founder or team member, try adding "to make more money." as a suffix to whatever action you're asking the person to take and see if the message still makes sense.<p>You may find it reveals much about your business, your goals and your partners.
======
rwanghacker
Making money happens when you have created something of value. Creating value
is the primary goal, creating money often is the side effect.

------
gregcohn
"I am visiting Hacker News to make more money." Hmm.

~~~
S4M
Well, that's the point. If you think "I am visiting HN to make more money.",
then unless you have a very good reason for it (except of killing time) you
will be like "Oh wait, that doesn't make any sense! Better do something more
productive then!".

